# LGB Dynomite car



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Anybody have any info about this car?










http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-DYNAMITE-CAR-BOOM-/281332047133


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Switching operations should be performed carefully?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have this car and there is a spring loaded latch that works from one truck. The car needs this truck bumped in order to 'blow up'.
So, if in the middle of a consist, it needs to be 'jerked' to activate.

Also, this is manually activated and you do not have to reset the spring load and then it can be run as a regular car.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's lots of fun.

Was playing with Golding's "Timesaver" in Carlyle one February day, and several kids were watching intently. I let them get REAL FOCUSed, then went for the dynamite car







The kids fell down. Once they popped back up, they said, "Again!"


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have them in stock.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This one doesn't explode, but my friend SandyR and I built this car..
(Sandy scratch-built the car, and I installed a Bachmann big hauler smoke unit.)






Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yours doesn't explode, just looks convincingly like it's going to


----------

